
Show HN: Persistent caching for python functions - atmb4u
https://github.com/atmb4u/cashier#
======
Monkeyget
I got very confused for a while because I installed cachier with a c instead
of cashier. Similar name, similar functionalities, different projects.

------
tyingq
Curious why you have the str() cast around pickle.dumps() where you make the
md5 key. I thought it would always return a string. Does that catch some known
corner case, or just being cautious?

